# Previous macrorock users



## kevNnic (Apr 10, 2010)

Just wondering what you thought of your purchase and approximatly how long shipping takes


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

kevNnic said:


> Just wondering what you thought of your purchase and approximatly how long shipping takes


I am a huge Marco Rocks advocate. I have ordered from them at least 4 times and have always had great response. Shipping is as expected, generally arriving in a few short days. The quality is awesome. The packaging is awesome. The rock is precured and extremely porous. I find that new dry rock begins to cover with coraline within 6 weeks and is indistinguishable from original live rock in 6 months. 

On top of that, Marco is very easy to deal with and responds quickly to emails. 

Take a look at my 180 thread for pics:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-fish-pictures-videos/pasfurs-180-fowlr-build-21979/


----------



## kevNnic (Apr 10, 2010)

well we picked up some dry rock from a local store. got raped on pricing at 5$ a pound!!! 

picked up 30lbs of dry rock and 10lbs of cured live rock. Now we are just letting them cure in the tank, with the skimmer removed and only the canaster and power head running with the heater.

heres a quick picture of our setup so far.




























i have been told to not run the skimmer while curing the rock cuz it will delay the cycle is this true?


----------



## DYHamazon (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm very new to this too, but I would turn the skimmer on now. I cured live rock in my tank too and left my skimmer on the whole time.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

There are mixed opinions on when to use the skimmer. Most of us on this site run our skimmer from day 1, including me.


----------



## kevNnic (Apr 10, 2010)

well the skimmer was installed right after this, everything seems to be good so far. Had our first aiptasia scare. found two growing in the tank, removed them the same day we spoted them. ammonia has spiked so just on the last end of our cycle i hope.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

kevNnic said:


> well the skimmer was installed right after this, everything seems to be good so far. Had our first aiptasia scare. found two growing in the tank, removed them the same day we spoted them. ammonia has spiked so just on the last end of our cycle i hope.


"removed"??? How exactly?


----------



## kevNnic (Apr 10, 2010)

it was on one rock, so i removed the rock and used a syrange with boiling water, made sure i got all of it out with a qtip after, its been a couple weeks with no out breaks.


----------

